# Vacuum for cleaning sheds



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I would like to know what vacuum are you using to clean the feathers and dust in the pigeons' shed.

I would like something practical and with no need to spend more money on filters ( huh?) 
.
Shed is 13 x19 feet. I do not have the floor covered in any kinds of shaving not i want to ( i have pigeons walking on stump) It's vinyl flooring and easy to wash after cleaning from feather , dust and poop.

I have a Ridgid vacuum wet & dry ( 4-5 gal) but there are some cons:

1.When pulling feathers / hay / pine needles ( hay & pine needles & shredded paper for nesting) it jams at the end of the hose in the entrance to canister and filter ( i may need a bigger size, but looking for something else) . 
2.The filter cannot be cleaned without getting myself dusted and it's impossible to shake / clean it in a garbage bag ( i have to use a stick to clean each dent of the filter) 
3. the filters cost around $30 and that's a sac of seeds value. 

I heard about these backpack vacuums used by drywall contractors (cylinder type) . I wonder if anyone knows about it or your experience with your cleaning.

Thank you.


----------



## flight (Dec 29, 2011)

I also use a Rigid and have the same problem as you do it gets to be a pain when you have to stop every few minutes to clean out the hose. I would also like to see what other people use.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.menards.com/main/outdoor...er-12-amp-blower-vacuum/p-1945553-c-10108.htm

Fast easy when your done you just dump it in the trash.
Dave


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

Just a shop vac from home depot


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I have a shop vac, Dave, is the noise of those things very loud, would it bug the birds? Mine have an option to perch high or go onto flight deck, I like the idea cuz it is contained in a bag, as opposed to shop vac that sucks in one end but blows out the other vent hole, making dust, I would be afraid of poop dust blowing around making birds sick. Leaf blower good idea if not too loud.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't think it's louder than the shop vac that I have from Menards.
Dave


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> http://www.menards.com/main/outdoor...er-12-amp-blower-vacuum/p-1945553-c-10108.htm
> 
> Fast easy when your done you just dump it in the trash.
> Dave


I tried a shop vac and gave up on it due to plugging up. I have a leaf mulcher similar to this one. Never thought of it. I can't wait to try it!! I,m not worried about the noise, I lock them out in the aviary when I'm cleaning anyway. Thanks for reminding me I own one, I guess I need to clean out my garage so I know what is there!! Hee!!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ok so how does everyone clean their loft, like on a daily basis, Im just asking as I cant imagine vaccuming up SOFT fresh poop right?, do you sprinkle anything on it to dry it first or do you all have deep litter? Whats the actual daily proceedure? Right now I cant clean anythig as it is frozen solid like concrete. I just shoveled out the hen loft the other day as it was plus 5 so I was able to clean the entire loft. But freezing now again, so didnt make it to the cock loft to clean. I keep swaying back and forth from clean floor to deep litter trying to keep the disease down. Whats the best way you guys have used.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

I am really bad! I scrape perches daily, but as for the floor once a week usually.I keep it bare. I scrape and use a shovel. Usually 1 bucket unless it takes two!! I told ya I'm bad.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I know some guys who scrape daily, some dont do it for a YEAR! Im paranoid for disease so I tend to keep it more bare but will be MORE diligent so as not to cause disease. I have my drinkers under shelves but may have to tweek that as they still seem to be able to poop in it somehow lol. I got the food issue under control with the tossing and waste by feeding less and using the feeders that they cant swing heads back and forth. So will be using the chicken wire for one of my trough feeders as well, that should eliminate ALL waste


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

I had thought about a shop vac for cleaning molted feathers out of my loft, but my birds tend to be flighty, so the noise may not work. Maybe, I can install a longer hose and run it from my garage.

Other than that, I have a 6" gravel bed which I turn every so often with a garden rake. It's more work than I anticipated, so I don't do it as often as I would like. It's enough from being an eyesore and health concern. I'm very tempted to install a wood floor so I can scrape.

Each week, I scrape down perches, nest boxes, and any flat surface I have into a kitty litter bucket which gets dumped into the field behind my house.

I have thought about adding a little water and composting it somewhat for the garden in the spring.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ya I have plywood floor and I just use a pushbroom or plastic shovel into bucket or wheelbarrow. Will be keeping it cleaner so as to not have much stuff to burn or put in garden to attract pests.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I like the burn barrel for most of the year, but I always till it in the garden in the fall plus I put my ashes from the wood stove in the garden. Last year our garden was about 60ft by 130ft, I might make it a little smaller this year as we didn't eat all the veggies from the year befor.
Using a blower vac it will get the soft wet poo but who cares thats what gloves are for.
Dave


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Scrape the droppings up into a dust pan, mix into a compost pile, then you can use the blower to suck up the dust if you want. I would think that the dust would just go through the bag and some would go back into the loft, wouldn't it?

Dima, I think what ever vac you use is going to clog when you pick up feathers and pine needles and such.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Ya a little dust goes through the bag at first but the windows are open and it gets most of it so I'm happy. A fan in the window helps get the rest.
Dave


----------



## flight (Dec 29, 2011)

I only use the vacuum during the molt and it is the flight and tail feathers that get stuck in the vacuum hose does the one from menards chew up the feathers.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> Ya a little dust goes through the bag at first but the windows are open and it gets most of it so I'm happy. A fan in the window helps get the rest.
> Dave


Well the fan would pull most of the dust outside, and that thing looks like it would work lots better than a vac. Think it's a good idea actually.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

I got one at lowes for $19.99 a couple of years ago. it fits on a 5 gallon bucket, I have replaced the bucket twice but the vac is still going strong, I use it every day.


----------

